# RIP, Sensei "Chai" Uballe, Yon Dan, Isshin-Ryu



## Bill Mattocks

I have been informed that one of my senseis, Sensei 'Chai' Uballe, has passed from this life today at 4:30 pm EDT following a massive heart attack on Wednesday.  I am very broken up over this; he was a good friend and a kind and patient instructor to me and to many of the new students.

He had recently suffered many setbacks in life.  A long battle with diabetes and other health problems, he had been out of work for some time, had lost his house, and yet he was always cheerful, and he was always in the dojo teaching; and all the senseis at our dojo are unpaid volunteers.  He never had anything bad to say about anyone, he never criticized without showing the right way to do things, he never lost his temper.  He was a skilled martial artist, very dedicated to Isshin-Ryu and to the dojo.  He was a friend and mentor to me, and I will miss him very very much.  It won't be the same without him in our classes.

RIP, Sensei Chai.  God speed.

http://hollowaysisshinryu.com/instructors/



> *Eli Uballe, Yon Dan*
> 
> Eli, affectionately known as Sensei Chay to his students, has been  studying with Sensei Holloway for 29 years. Sensei Chay is skillful at  explaining things in multiple ways in order to help students better  comprehend what they are learning.






Holloway's Isshin-Ryu Karate Christmas Party 2010 by Wigwam Jones, on Flickr

Thank you all for your kind words and prayers in the previous thread.  Continued thoughts and prayers for his family would be appreciated; he leaves behind a wife and three young children.


----------



## Touch Of Death

I'm sorry to hear that. I wish his Family and the school well.
Sean


----------



## Sukerkin

I share your sadness with you, my friend :bows head in respect:.

I am so sorry that Sensei Uballe did not recover.  The loss of a good teacher in the body of a good-hearted man is something that lessens us all.


----------



## elder999

:asian:


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Holloway's Isshin-Ryu Karate Christmas Party 2010 by Wigwam Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Flying Crane

terribly sorry to hear the news.  Best wishes to all who knew him.


----------



## MJS

.:asian:


----------



## punisher73

RIP

I will still continue to pray for those left behind.


----------



## harlan

We share our journey with others for such a short time...it makes it all the more precious.

.


----------



## fangjian

.


----------



## James Kovacich

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa

.


----------



## Flea

.


----------



## seasoned

Rest in peace to a fallen brother, may God watch over the family he leaves behind. :asian:


----------



## stickarts

.


----------



## Chris Parker

My condolences, Bill.


----------



## Aiki Lee

RIP. My heart goes out his family both inside and outside of the dojo.


----------



## Cryozombie

.


----------



## Blade96

r.i.p.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

.


----------



## David43515

I`m sorry for your loss Bill. He sounds like a good man and a good friend.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

I was not able to be at the dojo last night, because I had to work.  Sometimes unavoidable when you support critical software applications and they break.

However, on Sunday, I dropped off a couple of framed 8x10 photos of Sensei Uballe at the dojo, along with some extra prints.  It was all I could think to do.

I was informed by a dojo mate that last night at the end of class, our Sensei informed the dojo that Sensei Chay will be interred in his gi at the request of his family.  The dojo formed a single kyu line; dan ranks and kyu alike.  Sensei Uballe's photo and his folded kuro-obi were placed alone in the dan line, under the American flag.  The class, students and sensei, took a kneeling stance and bowed Sensei Chay out for the last time with a long reverent za-rei.

I was deeply moved to hear of it and wish mightily that I could have been there.  I will be at the funeral tomorrow.

These are my dojo mates, this is my dojo.  I cannot begin to say how fortunate I feel to be surrounded by such people.

And thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers.


----------

